# My classic Hinks bull terrier



## bravoindian (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi i am from India, My name is Deepesh joshi.
Here are pics of my old type classic hinks bull terrier, hope you all like it.

Deepesh joshi


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

They look great buddies, how old are they?


----------



## Zombiewolf (Nov 22, 2011)

Really good looking dogs.

Nice!


----------



## bravoindian (Nov 19, 2011)

both are 3 years old


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

They are lovely :001_wub:


----------



## bravoindian (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

​. Wow they are beautiful !!! My first dog when i left home was a bull terrier. great breed


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Great looking dogs  
I love English Bulls but am not keen on how exaggerated and heavy the modern show dogs are, lovely to see the older strains still being bred.


----------

